# Limited to 4 images



## smokyokie (Feb 15, 2007)

Yesterday I made a post using a quote. The quote had 3-4 smilies in it, and I added a couple myself. I got a prompt telling me that I was limited to 4 images and had to go back and edit some out.

This sounds especially problematic for posting pix.

Anyone else, or just a temporary glitch?

Tim


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 15, 2007)

Smky,

That is a default setting but I understood it to mean actual attachments.. if it is counting smilies then I guess I need to up the quantities allowed.

I will look into that..


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 15, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea.  I mean if someone wanted to post 5 or 6 pix from a recent smoke or competition along with a couple smilies, he'd have to do it in 2 or 3 posts.  Does it cost anything to have more images available or cause any data overload problems?

Tim


----------

